# Wow64



## pies (Aug 3, 2008)

How exactly does this work?
I know it allows one to use 32bit programs on a 64bit os.
But do you have to do anything for this to happen.
I myself have had no trouble when installing programs on 64bit vista.
My friend how ever has and I would like a bit more understanding of this.
Thanks
-pies


----------



## 98bishopmal (Aug 3, 2008)

all 64 bit os (vista/xp 64bit) run faster because they can access the processor and memory faster, also with 64bit os you can have 4gb memory or more unlike the 32bit os that tops out about 3gb.

Some programs will install fine and run in 32bit mode on a 64bit os, for the best performance you want to install all 64bit programs if they are available.

Hope this makes it more clear for you


----------



## pies (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info but thats not quit what I'm asking.
How exactly does WOW64 work I know it allows you to use 32bit programs such as photoshop on something like vista home premium 64bit.


----------



## e837c417e5b2e17f (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know about WOW64 because I'm a linux/unix guy, but how I've seen it the same effect achieved in Linux is that it basically tricks the program into thinking it's running in a 32-bit environment when it's actually running in a 64-bit environment. 64-bit CPUs are fully backward compatible so a 32-bit program can run just fine on it, but they don't want to run if the architecture they were compiled for doesn't match the one you're trying to run it on.


----------



## AlienMenace (Aug 4, 2008)

Go to this link, it will tell you what you want to know.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WOW64


----------

